
100 Years Of Propaganda: The Good, The Bad and The Ugly - danh
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/06/13/100-years-of-propaganda-the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly/
======
iamelgringo
I'm really surprised that the author didn't mention the propaganda cartoons
that came out of Hollywood during World War II. Pretty much all the great
American cartoonists and animation studios produced propaganda films. There's
a huge number of Bugs Bunny, Porky Pig, Popeye, Mickey Mouse, Donald Duck,
etc... cartoons that were made during the war:
[http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bugs+bunny+world...](http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bugs+bunny+world+war+2+cartoons&aq=0)

Also, Dr. Seuss aka Theodor Geisel did a lot of political Cartooning during
World War II: <http://orpheus.ucsd.edu/speccoll/dspolitic/Frame.htm>

~~~
defen
Another surprising omission was the "Lord Kitchener Wants You" poster
(inspiration for "I Want You For U.S. Army")

------
byrneseyeview
_There is no doubts about the immorality and emotional deception of these
designs; they are still worth mentioning because they were extremely powerful
and effective at the time._

There is an odd double-standard when this note is appended to a discussion of
Nazis, when there isn't a similar one about the communists. In fact, one of
the Nazi posters in question appears to be from an _election_ (the other one
is about the military). Compare that to the numerous posters of communists
invading countries, defending countries, killing the rich, etc.

It's also too bad the author used the BNP as an example of modern propaganda.
Their graphic design is awful, and they're using way too much copy. I just
wish there was a recent election in which one-word slogans and iconographic
images had been deployed in order to get people emotionally attached to
someone...

~~~
eagleal
There is also a double-standard when you append it _only_ to Nazi and
Communists discussions.

------
iamdave
And you'll find that portrait of Che Guevara on high school and college
campuses nationwide on the t-shirts of students who have no idea who he is.

~~~
balding_n_tired
Not to mention on Mike Tyson's flank.

------
arethuza
The Imperial War Museum has a great collection of art including a lot of
propaganda posters:

<http://www.iwmprints.org.uk/>

------
mclin
Have people seen the clip of an aged Edward Bernays saying he coined phrase
"Public Relations" because the word "propaganda" had acquired negative
connotations? Public relations is just propaganda for corporations.

Too bad this article doesn't cover that.

~~~
thebigshane
One long documentary that includes that clip is "The Century of Self" by Adam
Curtis (search archive.org for higher quality videos) which practically
centers around Edward Bernays, the "father of Public Relations".

link: <http://www.archive.org/details/AdaCurtisCenturyoftheSelf_0> (part 1 of
4)

------
philwelch
It's interesting to consider how propaganda is widely associated with
totalitarian regimes. Propaganda is a means of stopping people from thinking
in favor of giving them prefabricated conclusions--do only bad ideas truly
benefit from propaganda?

